# Searing pain on left ribs when drinking cold water



## Notus Asphodelus

Is there any medically knowledgeable person here that could possibly figure out what is wrong with me? Before anything, I'd like to inform that I do not drink alcohol ever. It's just that whenever I drink cold drinks. I would get this unbearably acute pain radiating from across my lower left rib and towards the left side of my back as well. I'm afraid because this sort of thing has only been happening to me recently and I don't quite know what to make of it. I'm hoping that it is not a serious disease.


----------



## NIHM

I know this is going to be redundant but see a doctor. Anytime someone feels searing pain they really should get checked out. I used to work mid day between college and working at the hospital as a student intern in a special program. The scale on (for american hospitals) have like a chart of smiley faces. If you wince that's considered a 7 or 8. Of course this was back in the day but I still have some of the training. Without looking out films or scans. It could be your stomach, lungs, upper bend in the intestines, or flanking pain from the kidney. 

Since you get it from cold water I'm more inclined to think stomach. Ulcer, heartburn or Gerd comes off the top of my head. Because you didn't state drinking warm tea caused this but just plain water or that it comes on with just cold liquid. Any movement of the chest could make an inflammation in the lungs sting but again I don't think it's pleurisy. 

Since you said left ribs, I'm again more thinking of the stomach. The ribs narrows it down more into stomach, heart, and lungs. I could guess on more but really not much more to go on. You should see a doctor specially if you're feeling pain.


----------



## Electra

Please see a doctor :heart:


----------



## soop

This is not the place to look for advice on this. See a professional.


----------

